# Annamarierw  ~Waldon Family Farm Journal~



## Annamarierw (Jan 4, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I live in South Central New Mexico ~Desert~ with very hot summers and pretty cold winters. got down to -19 last year I know that is not super cold compared to most places but for New Mexico it is COLD

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I have been happily married for 12 yrs to my highschool sweetheart. we have 3 children 2 girls 11 and 9 and a 4 yr old son.

3.    How would you define your farm?
its our very own slice of heaven!! a small up and coming family farm. 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Oh god that is a hard one! I have soooo many "to do" and "honey do" lists I think just do everything on my makes me worry list.... enclosures, shelters,my house lol TONS that I would do if I had the means!

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I have helped, and yes we will be building a barn this spring

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
no but hubby can

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
my family has always hunted/gardened and had some type of animal....... but when I met my hubby in highschool his father was a foreman on a huge cattle ranch. While we were dating we used to go help herd the cattle to new pastures, take care of abandoned babies, gather eggs, and process our own food. So from then on I just knew that one day this was gonna be my life ( and I LOVE it)!

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
starting to branch into both.... it started out as a hobby with one goat, a few chickens and a small garden. But within the last year we bought our very first house/property and it has exploded. We now sell eggs, items from our garden, and a few goats. 

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know a little bit about a lot of things.... Am always striving to learn new things!

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I'm not sure there is a type I wouldn't do....

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? 
yes... we grow, raise, hunt and gather about 50% of our own food right now but our goal is to become totally self sufficient

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? 
depends on the weather... either in a window looking out over all my animals or actually out with my animals.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
tractor yes ~ semi no

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
Oh this is a can of worms.... short answer (yes) long answer oh we don't have the time lol pretty much every kind of craft you can think of I've done or do now
.... 
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
yes, yes , 2 horses, 6 goats(+ new triplets), 20 or so chickens, and a cotton tail rabbit

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
no

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
yes very much so!! Anything and everything I can. from fruits and veggis to herbs and spices. My family sells our produce at the local farmers markets

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
yes!! bait I guess... explosives? LOL we use poles, trout lines, and have gone noodling once.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
We own 2 acres.  it is in the country/desert 

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
nope~ just the experiences I've had or learned from.

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
goats/milk/milk products... veggis and fruit

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
self sustainability~ For sure! 

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
yes and wood burning

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
yes

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
in the mountains.... love the green but cant handle the humid

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
fireplace for heat~ have not even turned on our heater this year!

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Some who has the answers to everything....  could go both ways...depends on the person if they are good or bad.

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
most of my family and friends are! My cousin has a goat farm too but she is in Missouri! lol

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
yes~ above comments answer this one. lol

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Raising a Kestrel Falcon chick..... my dog dying from being hit by a car 

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
yes my family and I just got back from both a deer and elk hunt! it brings in a lot of meat

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
we have very little waste... all of our scraps(other than onions and such) go to our animals... We compost.... and we are looking into solar panels to run all of our lights,pumps,such.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
yes.. I dehydrate a lot!! have not canned but would like to learn how.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
not yet but yes that is our goal..

35    What is on your to do list? 
4 BILLION things LOL

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? 
Not totally but we are @ about 50% more in the summer months

37.   In what do you trust?
my family 
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
But of course! in this economy not many can by everything new and even if you could.. should you?? that just adds up to a lot of waste, we are a disposable nation.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Oh very much so! I have more patience/respect/gratitude towards life in general.


----------



## elevan (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to BYH journaling and 

I'm looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Yah !! Can't wait to read !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the world of BYH journaling. 
I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Look forward to following the Waldon Family Farm Journal.

Welcome to the Journal Section.

K


----------

